# How about photos of us!!!



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok we've done the pictures of our dogs, now how about one of ourselves??!!!
















I dont have any photos of me and chloe. I just hate my photo being taken. But I found one of me and my dad when he was here 2 years ago. He is 80 years old!! Not bad for 80. And the old bag next to him is ME!!

It was taken at a restuarant in Subiaco where they serve garlic prawns to die for!! 

Now dont be shy girls and boys. If I can do it so can you!! 

>
>
>
>
>
>
wait for it......

>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>wait.....
ok... now......












[attachment=3355:attachment]
Dede and Chloe from down under


~mommy I got a feeling you are going to regret this!! ~Chloe
















~yeah I know honey bunch, maybe I shouldnt have had a beer earlier!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

We did this before-and it's been awhile...but it would be fun to do it again since we have many new members!








I will have to work on getting one of me on here. I usually am behind the camera and avoid having my picture taken


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

That's a great pic of you and your dad Dede, you don't look like an old bag to me, actually you look great, and your dad looks rather handsome too I might add


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

Ok, here's the only one I have of me and Trinket...not the best but you get the picture (pun intended lol)...


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

You look great Dede, just like I pictured you.

But me .....









I think about it


----------



## AmyGil (Jan 6, 2006)

I thought of reviving one of the old post a picture of yourself threads, I like having faces to names, I am alwars weary of posting of myself however. 
But this time I did it so this thread will keep going with new posts, this picture was taken of me at a friends just before winter break. Kita is the fluff in the picture.


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Here's a picture of me and my husband July 3, 2005.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Aww....everyone looks great....nice to put a face to the name...








I'm not posting a pic (but there MAY be one in my profile...lol...)
Hope this thread keeps going.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

Ok So I CAN"T belive I am doing this. I hate photos....and I hate showing them to others even more. LOL...but I feel guilty cause I love looking at others peoples pictures.

So here goes nothing. LOL

This was taken while in Las Vegas last month for the Miss America pageant and my moms 50th birthday. I am the one in the aqua tank on the right. From Left is my sister, Marissa, My mom and Me.

Its a little hazy cause it was at RA one of the clubs and they had the fog machines on HIGH.

And it is about 4:30 in the morning (our time) and we had been up since like 7 that morning...so we were pretty tired.


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Here I am with most of my fur kidz this was taken this last summer date on picture is not correct 

[attachment=3374:attachment]


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

WOW charlotte!! It must be GREAT to sit near all those MALTS!! awwww...


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

ok i will post updated pics of me....here is me on a regular day in the clinics:










and here is me all fancied up for my grad pic:


----------



## Sparkys Mom (Feb 18, 2006)

> Here I am with most of my fur kidz this was taken this last summer date on picture is not correct
> 
> [attachment=3374:attachment][/B]


 

My goodness, how in the world do you tell them apart? Do you do your own grooming?

Sparky's Mom


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=157116
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Telling them apart is not hard at all my 4 yr old grand daughter knows each one by name and which one it is. Grooming yes can't you tell I do all my grooming lady that did do it her husband is ill so she no longer is able to do it. I keep them very short I can't keep up with this many in full coat. Here is a picture of my Grand Darghter with some pups she loves my dogs and is so good to them even helps Nanny pick up poop to








[attachment=3376:attachment]


----------



## AmyGil (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh you call look so great, the granddaughter is so adorable just looks like a little angel with those baby malts.


----------



## Sparkys Mom (Feb 18, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=157149
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a beautiful little granddaughter... how lucky you are with all those great malt's and a darling granddaughter to boot...


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Charlotte! I love that pic with your granddaughter! precious


----------



## Paco Taco (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm going to be very bold and post TWO pictures here... I must be nuts.

The first photo is of me and my little cousin, on my wedding day, just 6 short months ago.










The second photo is of me and my huzzzzband on our honeymoon in mexico. 










Don't mind his face... he's just upset because he had a tan. He's pretty much a vampire


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Ok, I normally don't take any pictures of me but I asked my hubby to take one since I got my bow's from Marj. Here is me and Sparkey both in Marj's bows. Don't laugh



[attachment=3377:attachment] 

[attachment=3378:attachment]


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Ok, I normally don't take any pictures of me but I asked my hubby to take one since I got my bow's from Marj. Here is me and Sparkey both in Marj's bows. Don't laugh[/B]


Oh! I love the bows, you and Sparkey match! How cute!


----------



## Skippy4Us (Feb 20, 2006)

Ok, I'll post mine even though I hate posing for pics..the only recent pic I have is one from last week having dinner with my girlfriends..I'm on the far right with the black shirt..












I don't have any with skippy since i'm always taking the pics but here's my daughter with him..


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi this is me this the boys last summer , i have started a diet 8 days ago and lost 4 pounds so hopefully my next photo i will be thinner lolol i hate pixs of myself! ~ Denise


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

I think we all hate piccies of our selves. I wonder if our doggies like their piccies taken LOL

Anyway its nice to be able to put a face to everyones name. Great. 

Keep up the good work


Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Telling them apart is not hard at all my 4 yr old grand daughter knows each one by name and which one it is. Grooming yes can't you tell I do all my grooming lady that did do it her husband is ill so she no longer is able to do it. I keep them very short I can't keep up with this many in full coat. Here is a picture of my Grand Darghter with some pups she loves my dogs and is so good to them even helps Nanny pick up poop to








[attachment=3376:attachment]
[/QUOTE]

Charlotte, This has got to be the most precious picture I have seen. I hope you have this blown up & showcased on your walls!! Too sweet!!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

Here we are on our wedding Day July 3, 2003 - We got married in St.Lucia











Just Me


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Man, who wants to follow Chilita's mom?








What a knock-out! Both pictures are great!!!!

Well, here is a picture of me and my fluffs...I will be brave and follow her...










[attachment=3401:attachment]


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I love all the pictures of everybody! How fun!









Here is a rather recent pic of me. I tend to be the picture-taker so I don't have many pictures that I'm in ... 

So: from left to right: two of our friends, and then ME (short blond white shirt), and then Kris the Boyfriend


















And here's one of just me, giving Jack a kiss!!!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Here is a picture of me with miko (notice how much larger my head is compared to his







):










A picture of me I used for my applications this year (I hope it worked -- only a few more weeks for the official Match results):










And hubby and I taking picture of ourselves a few weeks ago (its really kinda funny ):


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> Man, who wants to follow Chilita's mom?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*LOL!!! * *THANK YOU!!! *  That's me when I have had like 4-5 days of rest and relaxation in the sun by the pool ON VACATION WITH *NO KIDS!!!! * LOL!! You don't want to see a picture of me after 5 days of waking up at 5:30am, commuting 3 hours a day to and from work, then home with the family. THAT'S A WHOLE OTHER TYPE OF PICTURE







. LMAO!!

*YOU LOOK GREAT!! Nice to see a picture of you.*


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

I posted this picture awhile ago, but here goes again, me and my 2 daughters









Ok, I posted a picture of the same day awhile ago.







OK, here we go me and my 2 daughters


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Here is a pic of us at my grandparents for Christmas. I had worked all night, the night before, so was pretty much dragging by this time. It is my husband and I with Caesar (the first couple), then my cousin and his girlfriend.
[attachment=3417:attachment]


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Well everyone is always saying they want to see Sassy when she is not groomed so this will get two birds with one stone. Here are me and Sassy after daddy took us downtown to the Landing on the boat. A little windblown but nonetheless this is us.

[attachment=3420:attachment]


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> Well everyone is always saying they want to see Sassy when she is not groomed so this will get two birds with one stone. Here are me and Sassy after daddy took us downtown to the Landing on the boat. A little windblown but nonetheless this is us.
> 
> [attachment=3420:attachment][/B]


 

Wow sassy, you're not brushed!! But you still look like a million dollars. So does your mommy! 

Did your mommy have to brush you for a long time later? All that air! But I still reckon you are a pin up doll!



Miss Chloe


----------



## szaballos (Feb 8, 2006)

Okay, I'll be brave...lets's see if this works. This is me with my kids.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi.. don't have many photos taken with Naddie. This is about he only one and was taken at the fostermom's house when we went to meet her for the very first time! Just had some photos taken at my 60th bday party but they are still in the camera ( yup we still use the 'ole 35mm camera LOL.... well old gals use old equipment


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Your photo certainly does not show your age! I would have guessed late 40's or maybe 50.


----------



## AmyGil (Jan 6, 2006)

What a gorgeous bunch on this forum, I have seen pleanty of 
"post a picture of yourself" forums that couldnt brag the beauty of this one. Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Wow sassy, you're not brushed!! But you still look like a million dollars. So does your mommy!
> 
> Did your mommy have to brush you for a long time later? All that air! But I still reckon you are a pin up doll!
> 
> Miss Chloe[/B]


Thanks Dede....we were pretty wind blown but we clean up pretty good









*Mrs. Dede.....tink yous bery much. I looked bery wind blown but it was mostly the top hairs so it was not to bery bad to get all bwushed out. My mommy is bery careful wif me....her are the bestest! ~Sassy *


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Howdy All:

I hope you are doing great.

Here is a picture of Karry and I at Pikes Peak I think.


----------

